# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  بدست آوردن کران حاصل جمع

## Omid707

سلام در حال حاضر مشغول مطالعه الگوریتم CLRS هستم اولین بار که تا چند فصل خوندمش متوجه شدم به مطالب مسلط نیستم برای همین دوباره از نو شروع کردم و ابتدا رفتم سراغ ضمیمه های پیش نیاز ریاضی ولی توضیحاتش کامل نیست و من کمی گیج شدم نمیدونم این سوالات رو که جنبه ریاضی داره میشه در این سایت مطرح کرد یا نه؟! ولی چون مطلب مربوط به الگوریتم ها میشد همین جا مطرح میکنم.
ضمیمه الف بخش حاصل جمع ها، افراز(split) حاصل جمع ها 

بخشی که در این تصویر سری هارمونیک رو حساب کرده اینکه چرا بازه رو به اون صورت تفکیک کرده و کلا برام گیج کنندس حالا اگه یه روز در آنالیز یه الگوریتم واقعی به چنین مدلی برخورد کنم وبلد نباشم دردسر میشه لذا میخوام از همین الان برام مسئله روشن بشه. لطفا به زبان ساده توضیح بدید. IQ من بالا نیست :لبخند گشاده!: 

با تشکر

----------

